# I need help please



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Send an e-Mail to Uber. The ride is over, so there is not much that anyone here can do for you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


BTW Uber is now allowing minors as young as 13 to ride unaccompanied by an adult. This is already in effect in Seattle and a few other states so far. The kiddies can now hail their own Uber's. We drivers hate it as much as you would. I don't know if I could tell an 11 yr old from a 13 yr old. I don't know how many Uber drivers will inadvertantly assist teens in running away or assist in child trafficking. When you finally do get through to Uber, please let Travis know he's off his rocker with this new minor rider platform. We drivers apparently have no voice in this matter. We have been given the opportunity to opt out of transporting minors, which I have done so, yet I still get rider requests daily that I find out upon arrival, it's just a kid.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> BTW Uber is now allowing minors as young as 13 to ride unaccompanied by an adult. This is already in effect in Seattle and a few other states so far. The kiddies can now hail their own Uber's. We drivers hate it as much as you would. I don't know if I could tell an 11 yr old from a 13 yr old. I don't know how many Uber drivers will inadvertantly assist teens in running away or assist in child trafficking. When you finally do get through to Uber, please let Travis know he's off his rocker with this new minor rider platform. We drivers apparently have no voice in this matter. We have been given the opportunity to opt out of transporting minors, which I have done so, yet I still get rider requests daily that I find out upon arrival, it's just a kid.


Even if it were allowed in Los Angeles (in which I pray it never will be) I'd still not take them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Even if it were allowed in Los Angeles (in which I pray it never will be) I'd still not take them.


I'd hope not. Uber's Teen Rider Platform in LA and every other border state would become a trafficer's delight. Up here we drivers are fighting it. Geekwire even got involved and wrote an internet article about it.


----------



## Kiwiride (May 21, 2017)

I'm happy to say that I haven't come across that yet.. (Knock on wood) 
But what do you do when you turn up and it's a minor?? , do you just say sorry can not take you then cancel ride and carry on? Or get them to ring there parents so you may get there permission to take them??? 
What to do?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kiwiride said:


> I'm happy to say that I haven't come across that yet.. (Knock on wood)
> But what do you do when you turn up and it's a minor?? , do you just say sorry can not take you then cancel ride and carry on? Or get them to ring there parents so you may get there permission to take them???
> What to do?


The way it works is, the kiddies have their own plan based off the parents account. The kids can call an Uber and ride to their destination. The parents can watch the car move on the app to see where it is at all times and if it stops for too long. (God help the Uber drivers who get delayed for any reason in traffic, now suddenly the parents will be screaming Pedophile!) But what if the kiddies get someone else's credit card like posted above. Now no adult is watching the progress of the car.

We up in Seattle.....well sure many drivers can and do refuse minors, but the kiddies scream to Mommy and Daddy, and they scream to Uber, and we drivers get to argue with Uber support for 50 messages back and forth. Seattle and I think Colorado and Pittsburgh has it too. It's a "legitimate" platform put in place by Uber. Soon to be Nationwide if they like the results in the test markets in these 3 cities/states.

Another concern is some low life kiddie lovers deliberately signing up for Uber just for this "advantage." Doesn't Travis have enough Lawsuits yet??


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


It sounds like you're desperately searching for someone to blame for your daughter not knowing or possibly not accepting the dangers of children getting into cars with strangers. Ideally, you need to restart your search a little closer to home, in front of the mirror.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


That fact is it against TOS to transport unaccompanied minors. But, have you considered that perhaps your daughter was safer in the car being taken from point A to B, rather than walking? Stop blame shifting your frustrations toward Uber and point them toward the real source.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> Even if it were allowed in Los Angeles (in which I pray it never will be) I'd still not take them.





Lissetti said:


> I'd hope not. Uber's Teen Rider Platform in LA and every other border state would become a trafficer's delight. Up here we drivers are fighting it. Geekwire even got involved and wrote an internet article about it.


As an FYI for drivers that don't know, picking up children is against CPUC rules in California.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

observer said:


> As an FYI for drivers that don't know, picking up children is against CPUC rules in California.


Oh yes, and there are still plenty of other drivers here that still pick them up. Lots of underage riders have like 4.3 one even a 3.6. I report each and everyone of them after I get my cancelation fee from them. Still doesn't do squat; as I've had a couple that I've rolled up to and I've already reported them. "Guess how we got here&#8230; an uber." As they laughed at me and I laughed back as it was a pool request and their two minutes were up and I got the fee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


You're mad at UBER? Seriously? This is why kids are all screwed up.
Uber did nothing wrong. Your daughter and her friends did. Make them accountable for their actions and stop blaming someone else.
If their UBER driver had said to no them, they would have hitched a ride with a random guy and you might still be looking for them, with a search party.

Be grateful for uber


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

A couple weeks ago I had a parent ping me for her daughter - I didn't quite figure it out that the passenger was a kdi until the daughter was in the car and the mom was waving from the door of their house - and I didn't see her that well and figured that she was a high-schooler, until I got to the address 15 miles away and it was a private junior high school. And I'm not even sure what the rules are here in Seattle, but I made a mental note not to pick up that person again - PLUS the woman put in an address that didn't exist (like really lady you're going to have me drive your kid to school but you don't trust me with your REAL address) so I ended up driving up and down the block several times until they came out.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Try this number: 800-353-8237 You will likely need the phone they used to order the ride so you can get the details of the ride - this will all be in the account holder's trip history.


----------



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Send an e-Mail to Uber. The ride is over, so there is not much that anyone here can do for you.


I don't have an email. At least I haven't been able to find one.



Lissetti said:


> BTW Uber is now allowing minors as young as 13 to ride unaccompanied by an adult. This is already in effect in Seattle and a few other states so far. The kiddies can now hail their own Uber's. We drivers hate it as much as you would. I don't know if I could tell an 11 yr old from a 13 yr old. I don't know how many Uber drivers will inadvertantly assist teens in running away or assist in child trafficking. When you finally do get through to Uber, please let Travis know he's off his rocker with this new minor rider platform. We drivers apparently have no voice in this matter. We have been given the opportunity to opt out of transporting minors, which I have done so, yet I still get rider requests daily that I find out upon arrival, it's just a kid.


Thank you. If I can get a hold of a live person there I definitely will be going off. My daughter doesn't look older then her age except she is tall for her age.



Bpr2 said:


> Even if it were allowed in Los Angeles (in which I pray it never will be) I'd still not take them.


It's not right at all. Parents not knowing who they are with , who is driving and more. I can't believe they can get away with this. I'm going to try and do anything I can do about it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't have an email. At least I haven't been able to find one.
> 
> Thank you. If I can get a hold of a live person there I definitely will be going off. My daughter doesn't look older then her age except she is tall for her age.
> 
> It's not right at all. Parents not knowing who they are with , who is driving and more. I can't believe they can get away with this. I'm going to try and do anything I can do about it.


To be fair - your daughter and her friend did this on purpose. They are not blameless. To prevent this, I'd suggest maybe not have her hang out with that friend anymore unless they are at your house?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> It's not right at all. Parents not knowing who they are with , who is driving and more. I can't believe they can get away with this. I'm going to try and do anything I can do about it.


So it's Uber's fault that you don't know where your 11 YEAR OLD is?


----------



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> To be fair - your daughter and her friend did this on purpose. They are not blameless. To prevent this, I'd suggest maybe not have her hang out with that friend anymore unless they are at your house?


They weren't at my house. The girl who stole her grandmother's credit card is who set everything up. From the mother and grandmother they both apologized to me because I thought my daughter was at the grandmother's house. She didn't know they were supposed to be there. I'm not saying my daughter is totally innocent in this and she is on punishment . The other girl is in worse punishment. My daughter tens to follow and go along with her friends. She even will still be nice to girls who treat her bad. My issue is this uber allowing God knows who picking up underage kids without parental consent, or an adult with them.



Lissetti said:


> BTW Uber is now allowing minors as young as 13 to ride unaccompanied by an adult. This is already in effect in Seattle and a few other states so far. The kiddies can now hail their own Uber's. We drivers hate it as much as you would. I don't know if I could tell an 11 yr old from a 13 yr old. I don't know how many Uber drivers will inadvertantly assist teens in running away or assist in child trafficking. When you finally do get through to Uber, please let Travis know he's off his rocker with this new minor rider platform. We drivers apparently have no voice in this matter. We have been given the opportunity to opt out of transporting minors, which I have done so, yet I still get rider requests daily that I find out upon arrival, it's just a kid.


Something needs to be done because these underage kids can get into a lot of bad things , raped, killed, run away, sex traffic and I'm sure more. If the decent drivers and ones who care they could help us parents a lot with this .



Kiwiride said:


> I'm happy to say that I haven't come across that yet.. (Knock on wood)
> But what do you do when you turn up and it's a minor?? , do you just say sorry can not take you then cancel ride and carry on? Or get them to ring there parents so you may get there permission to take them???
> What to do?


I think and feel that the driver should either A. Contact the parents or B. Say no.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> Something needs to be done because these underage kids can get into a lot of bad things , raped, killed, run away, sex traffic and I'm sure more. If the decent drivers and ones who care they could help us parents a lot with this .


Again, your daughter made a bad decision, and you want something to be done to somebody because she could have been hurt. If you want to protect her, you need to look after her behavior, not go on a bear hunt for anyone who is tangiential to her mistakes. As someone else said, it could be that, right or wrong on the driver's part, taking an Uber was the safest mistake they made.


----------



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> So it's Uber's fault that you don't know where your 11 YEAR OLD is?


I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. I have the numbers to each parent of my kids friends so don't dare judge me as a mom who cares. I make my kids come home to check in within certain times. You don't know me so seriously, if you want to be an ass do it elsewhere because unlike a lot of other parents I'm a damn good mom and I do my best to know everything. Whee they are , who with, check in times and more.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. I have the numbers to each parent of my kids friends so don't dare judge me as a mom who cares. I make my kids come home to check in within certain times. You don't know me so seriously, if you want to be an ass do it elsewhere because unlike a lot of other parents I'm a damn good mom and I do my best to know everything. Whee they are , who with, check in times and more.


You always know where they are. Except that one time, when they took an Uber.


----------



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

elelegido said:


> It sounds like you're desperately searching for someone to blame for your daughter not knowing or possibly not accepting the dangers of children getting into cars with strangers. Ideally, you need to restart your search a little closer to home, in front of the mirror.


No . You must not be a parent who cares and does everything to know where their children are at all times.



Lissetti said:


> The way it works is, the kiddies have their own plan based off the parents account. The kids can call an Uber and ride to their destination. The parents can watch the car move on the app to see where it is at all times and if it stops for too long. (God help the Uber drivers who get delayed for any reason in traffic, now suddenly the parents will be screaming Pedophile!) But what if the kiddies get someone else's credit card like posted above. Now no adult is watching the progress of the car.
> 
> We up in Seattle.....well sure many drivers can and do refuse minors, but the kiddies scream to Mommy and Daddy, and they scream to Uber, and we drivers get to argue with Uber support for 50 messages back and forth. Seattle and I think Colorado and Pittsburgh has it too. It's a "legitimate" platform put in place by Uber. Soon to be Nationwide if they like the results in the test markets in these 3 cities/states.
> 
> Another concern is some low life kiddie lovers deliberately signing up for Uber just for this "advantage." Doesn't Travis have enough Lawsuits yet??


Whoever Travis is , I hope so .


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

BTW, If you are unable to keep track of your daughter's whereabouts, I would suggest investing in a Gizmo for her to wear.


----------



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You always know where they are. Except that one time, when they took an Uber.


The ONLY reason I didn't know is because for the first time my daughter lied to me . She's never done anything like this before. The friends mother came to talk to me. She felt bad and her daughter is in serious trouble and my daughter is being punished as well. ONE time dies not make me a bad mother. I'm always keeping tabs on my kids. I might be over protective but it's better than bit caring at all.



PrestonT said:


> You always know where they are. Except that one time, when they took an Uber.


It was her friends idea not my daughter's and my daughter is not totally innocent in this and I know that . Stop bashing me as a bad mom because I am always doing everything I can to make sure my kids are safe. Her friend admitted that it was her idea and she is the one who talked my daughter into it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not saying you're a bad mom. I'm saying your malice is misdirected. You want to cost some guy his job because he took a fare. Maybe he's new and didn't know the rules. Maybe your daughter looks older than you think she does. Especially if it was at night (you didn't indicate whether it was after dark or not).

The driver made a mistake. Let it go. And I'm serious on the Gizmo. I have one on my daughter. If it "goes dead accidentally," she knows she'll be grounded.


----------



## taisenrice76 (May 31, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> BTW, If you are unable to keep track of your daughter's whereabouts, I would suggest investing in a Gizmo for her to wear.


I always know where and who my kids are with . This is a first for my daughter and we know from her grandmother and her own mom this is not their daughter/granddaughters first time doing this. My daughter even stays and is polite to girls who have been mean to her . My husband and I do everything we can to keep them safe. They are not allowed to even go to a new friends house until we meet the parents or parent and exchange phone numbers.



PrestonT said:


> I'm not saying you're a bad mom. I'm saying your malice is misdirected. You want to cost some guy his job because he took a fare. Maybe he's new and didn't know the rules. Maybe your daughter looks older than you think she does. Especially if it was at night (you didn't indicate whether it was after dark or not).
> 
> The driver made a mistake. Let it go. And I'm serious on the Gizmo. I have one on my daughter. If it "goes dead accidentally," she knows she'll be grounded.


What is gizmo? My daughter is tall for her age but nothing else. It was daylight at a park after her friend stole her grandmother's credit card credit card. My issue is that uber shouldn't be allowed to do this without consent or supervision.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. I have the numbers to each parent of my kids friends so don't dare judge me as a mom who cares. I make my kids come home to check in within certain times. You don't know me so seriously, if you want to be an ass do it elsewhere because unlike a lot of other parents I'm a damn good mom and I do my best to know everything. Whee they are , who with, check in times and more.


Obviously you don't ALWAYS know where your kids are. You're just under the impression you ALWAYS know where they are. Your daughter and her friend got lucky this time, and you should be thanking Uber because they do a cursory background check on drivers, not blaming them. If the Uber driver didn't pick them up someone else would have. There's absolutely no excuse for allowing your 11 year old daughter to be in an unsupervised environment where this could happen, so quit trying to deny you are responsible for this and what could have happened by blaming Uber.



Grahamcracker said:


> This has been an issue with driver's and Uber in the past. I suggest calling a lawyer and file a lawsuit. I have turned down minors before in the past and wrote to Uber about it but all I got was some canned response with no solution except Uber's TOS.
> 
> It goes against Uber driver's cancellation record every time they cancel rides. A part of me feels bad about canceling rides on minors because some of them are just trying to get to school, not cause mischief.


File a lawsuit against who? A girl stole a credit card, apparently created a Uber account with it, called a car and two children got in it. Maybe calling CPS would be a better solution than calling a lawyer. These girls should never have been left alone with an adult incapable of caring for them.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I always know where and who my kids are with . This is a first for my daughter and we know from her grandmother and her own mom this is not their daughter/granddaughters first time doing this. My daughter even stays and is polite to girls who have been mean to her . My husband and I do everything we can to keep them safe. They are not allowed to even go to a new friends house until we meet the parents or parent and exchange phone numbers.
> 
> What is gizmo? My daughter is tall for her age but nothing else. It was daylight at a park after her friend stole her grandmother's credit card credit card. My issue is that uber shouldn't be allowed to do this without consent or supervision.


A gizmo is a watch specific to Verizon, but every major cell company has a version now.

You can set up a list of 10 numbers that she can call from the watch (or receive calls from them). This trust list can text her, but her ability to text back is limited to canned responses. Most importantly, it has *GPS tracking*. If she is embarrassed to wear it, she can keep it in a purse or jeans pocket.

It's not just good for stalking. The ability to trace her whereabouts at any time is comforting to me. Also, if I call and she doesn't answer, her watch answers automatically so that I can listen to what's going on around her. One time she accidentally dialled my wife from class and my wife freaked out, so I called her watch, it auto answered, and I was able to reassure my wife that she was safe and sound in the classroom working on parts of speech.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

taisenrice76 said:


> No . You must not be a parent who cares and does everything to know where their children are at all times.


And if _you_ knew where your daughter was at all times then presumably you would have not let her get in an Uber. I'm not judging you, though; your daughter is about to go through the teenage years. This will be a time of great excitement for you as a parent as you try to keep tabs on and control of a teenage child, while she does her best to prevent you from doing that. So I wish you good luck and remember, this period only lasts around seven years.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Filing a lawsuit and actually winning it are two separate things. She could file a lawsuit against either Uber and/or the driver if she wanted to. How far it goes, I don't know but she can.
> 
> Do I agree with her argument? It doesn't matter. She was looking for options on what she can do about the issue and why would anyone call CPS on themselves?





Grahamcracker said:


> ... and why would anyone call CPS on themselves?


That's my point, nobody would. But filing a lawsuit would mean having the defendants investigate and question the parents about how the children got into the position of getting into a ride with a stranger. Uber would be the least culpable party in such a lawsuit.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Please seek all the publicity you can possibly get. Maybe Uber will stop sending the drivers to pick up underage Riders at high schools and junior high schools or middle schools. I find it a big issue Uber sending drivers to pick up underage riders over and over again. Put on a life preserver look right at the camera and ask Travis if he has a mother how would she feel about it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> But filing a lawsuit would mean having the defendants investigate


And that's my point. I don't see the point in trying to do anything else at all. If she wanted something to actually change, she would have to file a lawsuit. I could see it falling on the driver because Uber washes their hands with the wording in the TOS. It clearly states that no unaccompanied minors may use Uber and that at the driver's discretion, the driver can check identification and deny access.

Yes, I know it sounds ridiculous but what else can she do? Driver's won't stop picking up minors and Uber won't stop them. The only option I see for her is to file a lawsuit.

We both know that if a driver denied access to a minor, that all the minor has to do is call another driver until one picks them up. The OP has no other options as far as I see it.



Paul Vincent said:


> Please seek all the publicity you can possibly get. Maybe Uber will stop sending the drivers to pick up underage Riders at high schools and junior high schools or middle schools. I find it a big issue Uber sending drivers to pick up underage riders over and over again. Put on a life preserver look right at the camera and ask Travis if he has a mother how would she feel about it.


Social media could work if she got enough help from the public. It has worked before in the past with other issues.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Kiwiride said:


> I'm happy to say that I haven't come across that yet.. (Knock on wood)
> But what do you do when you turn up and it's a minor?? , do you just say sorry can not take you then cancel ride and carry on? Or get them to ring there parents so you may get there permission to take them???
> What to do?


That's a really good question. If you're one of the good guys and want to make sure no harm comes to the kids, do you violate the TOS and get them safely to their destination? Or say sorry, knowing eventually someone will pick them up and hope you don't find out on the nightly news that something unthinkable happened to them.


----------



## androgynous503 (May 22, 2017)

Portland TOS state clearly that no rides are to be ordered by minors or for minors riding unaccompanied by an adult. No minors can ride alone ever. The driver if in Portland should not have picked them up. I denied a ride to a minor this week. Her mother steps up to the window claiming to be a lyft driver, also prohibited for unaccompanied minors, and she says she gives rides to kids all the time and her daughter takes rides alone all the time. I offered to show her the TOS on my phone. She calls me a racist. And makes several threats. Never give rides to unaccompanied minors!!! Peace


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


First and foremost, your problem begins and ends at home.

Believe me, I am not unsympathetic to your situation as this sounds like something my own daughter may have pulled in her teen years. But the fact remains that your daughter's friend did in fact steal her grandmother's credit card to order an Uber ride. Whether or not your daughter was aware of the credit card theft is incidental for this discussion.

Please understand that Uber drivers are not employees of "the company" and are independent contractors. This means that each driver conducts business as a separate entity and the "Uber Corporation" is not responsible for the driver's actions or decisions.

That being said, I understand you're angry and want to hold someone accountable for what "could" have happened. The thing is, regardless of not knowing your daughter's whereabouts for a short time and discovering that she was unknowingly involved in the deceptive scheme, she was in fact returned to your care unharmed by the Uber driver.

As you have read on this site, many Uber drivers avoid transporting unescorted minors. This is my position as well as doing so is currently against regulations in the state of Nevada. Still, I continue to deal with the situation of transporting unescorted minors and turndown rides every single morning between the hours of 6am - 9am as many parents find it more convenient to send [their] kids to school in an Uber or Lyft car.

In reporting this incident to Uber, the best you could hope for is to have the driver deactivated for transporting a minor. But in doing so, please keep in mind that the driver in question may also be a parent, college student or someone in his/her 50's such as myself barely making ends meet by driving for Uber.



PrestonT said:


> Again, your daughter made a bad decision, and you want something to be done to somebody because she could have been hurt. If you want to protect her, you need to look after her behavior, not go on a bear hunt for anyone who is tangiential to her mistakes. As someone else said, it could be that, right or wrong on the driver's part, taking an Uber was the safest mistake they made.


YES! Well said.



Grahamcracker said:


> Filing a lawsuit and actually winning it are two separate things. She could file a lawsuit against Uber and/or the driver if she wanted to. How far it goes, I don't know but she can.
> 
> Do I agree with her argument? It doesn't matter. She was looking for options on what she can do about the issue and why would anyone call CPS on themselves?


Lawsuit? For what? There are no damages, emotionally, monetarily, or otherwise. I understand she's pissed, I would be pissed too - at my daughter!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> No . You must not be a parent who cares and does everything to know where their children are at all times.
> 
> Whoever Travis is , I hope so .


LOL Travis Kalanick is the founder of Uber. He's always getting himself and his company into trouble with his bad decision making. If you Google Uber's teen rider program, you will find out about the new policy Uber has created which makes it so kids can legitimately call an Uber for themselves. Like I said, Travis = poor decision making.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> LOL Travis Kalanick is the founder of Uber. He's always getting himself and his company into trouble with his bad decision making. If you Google Uber's teen rider program, you will find out about the new policy Uber has created which makes it so kids can legitimately call an Uber for themselves. Like I said, Travis = poor decision making.


In fairness, teen rider is focused on 13-17 years old. I was bussing and walking all over Las Vegas when I was 13. I couldn't have imagined my parents bird-dogging me when I was 16-17. Hell I was a US Marine at 17. Different times.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

...just so you guys/gals know, I contacted both Uber and Lyft about transporting unescorted minors in my area because it's a daily thorn in my side. I typically start my day at 7am and sometimes earlier, and pings between 6am and 9am are mostly kids going to school. When I deny the ride, which of course is incredibly uncomfortable for both me and the "student," not to mention makes the kid late for school, he/she always responds, "this is the first time I'm hearing of this "rule" OR "I never had a problem catching a ride with "other" Uber/Lyft drivers, OR "can't you make this one exception?"... Geez, give me a break. Now this woman would go as far as to end a driver's career, which may possibly cause him/her great financial harm because her daughter followed her friend and got into Uber? As I stated in my original post, her problem starts at home!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Also, because I live in a state where the Uber Teen Rider platform is active, I end up transporting kids at least twice a day. I pick up this one kid almost every afternoon shift and take him home from school. Another school, I take home an adolescent girl and her younger brother. The adolescent orders the Uber and her younger brother is her +1. (Yeeesh)

Anyways parents have told me they order Uber's and keep cancelling them until they get a "safe" looking Uber driver. The keep me because I'm a girl. Most of my underage transports are young girls.

Whatever......drivers up here do still refuse minors, and if I was a male driver, I would too, cuz I wouldn't want to even risk any false accusations. ( I know women can be accused too, Mary K. LeTournue lives right up the street from me.) I'm just saying we women are less likely to end up with false allegations against us.

Anyways........it's now a new Uber platform, I don't like it, but I don't want to spend 50+ messages back and forth with Uber support over this, I'm no threat to the kids, they are no threat to me, I tend to have the same ones, so I'll just keep picking them up til the policy is changed.

Unfortunately, the only way Travis/Uber will realize this is a horrible business decision, is if some creep Uber driver does something to a kid. Even then I bet Tavis will offer the parents $$$ to silence them.



PrestonT said:


> In fairness, teen rider is focused on 13-17 years old. I was bussing and walking all over Las Vegas when I was 13. I couldn't have imagined my parents bird-dogging me when I was 16-17. Hell I was a US Marine at 17. Different times.


Yep I know what your saying, but with all the hormones in the beef and milk nowadays......I can't tell a 13 yr old from a 20 yr old, from a distance. Sometimes even close up, with all the war paint and "Hoochie" clothing they wear now pretending to be what they see on Instagram, I still can't guess their age.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> In fairness, teen rider is focused on 13-17 years old. I was bussing and walking all over Las Vegas when I was 13. I couldn't have imagined my parents bird-dogging me when I was 16-17. Hell I was a US Marine at 17. Different times.


LOL... I recall my mom ordering LA taxicabs to sometimes take me to my tap dance lessons or the neighborhood Tepi Club or 1-2 family get-togethers when she couldn't be present because she had to work two jobs waiting tables to support 4 kids on her own. I thought it was fun taking taxicabs and no one ever gave it a second thought. I made it from point A to B without any problems. Today, my mom, who ended up becoming a doctor by the way [very proud of her lol] would have considered Uber/Lyft a godsend.



Lissetti said:


> Also, because I live in a state where the Uber Teen Rider platform is active, I end up transporting kids at least twice a day. I pick up this one kid almost every afternoon shift and take him home from school. Another school, I take home an adolescent girl and her younger brother. The adolescent orders the Uber and her younger brother is her +1. (Yeeesh)
> 
> Anyways parents have told me they order Uber's and keep cancelling them until they get a "safe" looking Uber driver. The keep me because I'm a girl. Most of my underage transports are young girls.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this - it's difficult to tell a child's age these days. I am 50 now, but looked 15 long into my 20's and was carded for cigs and beer into my 40's. These days, parents allow kids, primarily girls, to dress older than [their] years.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Kiwiride said:


> I'm happy to say that I haven't come across that yet.. (Knock on wood)
> But what do you do when you turn up and it's a minor?? , do you just say sorry can not take you then cancel ride and carry on? Or get them to ring there parents so you may get there permission to take them???
> What to do?


First, I ask the young looking teen if he/she is at least 18 years of age. Depending on my mood, I sometimes say, "you're at least 18 years of age right?" "Because if you're not, I am not allowed to drive you without the presence of an adult." This gives you and the pax an easy out as we are NOT required to ask for IDs.

That said, I usually inquire about a pax's age if he/she exhibits ALL of the following: 1) is carrying a backpack; AND 2) the pickup time is during morning or after school hours; AND 3) it is obvious the pax is no older than 15 [very hard to tell sometimes tho.] If [they] say "yes," I proceed to welcome him/her into my vehicle and proceed as usual.

LOL...I once had a minor respond, "no, but my mom is" - with that I responded, "I'd really like to drive you to school, but Uber/Lyft does not permit me to transport minors without an adult present."

Needless to say, I am typically met with some level of resistance after such a response, i.e. "other drivers have no problem taking me to school" OR "can't you make this one exception?"

After a short verbal rally of sorts, I KINDLY ask the pax to cancel the ride. By making this request I am assured not to receive a 1-star rating as a pax cannot rate a driver if he/she cancels the ride. Unfortunately, this entire scenario makes the kid late to school and usually pisses-off the parent [account holder]. From what I've learned, the [minor] simply requests another Uber/Lyft who is happy to accommodate. I have asked both Uber/Lyft to send a message to all drivers on this to no avail.



Cableguynoe said:


> You're mad at UBER? Seriously? This is why kids are all screwed up.
> Uber did nothing wrong. Your daughter and her friends did. Make them accountable for their actions and stop blaming someone else.
> If their UBER driver had said to no them, they would have hitched a ride with a random guy and you might still be looking for them, with a search party.
> 
> Be grateful for uber


I agree with your message, but you sometimes need to work on your delivery. I have noticed this about you on prior posts. You have a great deal to contribute on this forum, but spin-it with a merit of empathy. Sincerely, constructive criticism


----------



## Yasmani (May 6, 2017)

Nice one lady. Blame the Uber driver because two idiot kids DID SOMETHING WRONG 

Stop passing the buck and look in your own backyard. NOTHING happened to them at the hands of the Uber driver, yet you seek to destroy his means of income. Maybe take food from his families mouth because YOUR KIDS played up. How do you feel about that? 

Do you think we are perverts and child molestors? Seriously your post is the most offensive one I have read here.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> First, I ask the young looking teen if he/she is at least 18 years of age. Depending on my mood, I sometimes say, "you're at least 18 years of age right?" "Because if you're not, I am not allowed to drive you without the presence of an adult." This gives you and the pax an easy out as we are NOT required to ask for IDs.
> 
> That said, I usually inquire about a pax's age if he/she exhibits ALL of the following: 1) is carrying a backpack; AND 2) the pickup time is during morning or after school hours; AND 3) it is obvious the pax is no older than 15 [very hard to tell sometimes tho.] If [they] say "yes," I proceed to welcome him/her into my vehicle and proceed as usual.
> 
> ...


Those are great methods, however you still spent all that time traveling to the pax. What about cancellation fee for unaccompanied minors? If Uber really stood by this TOS piece, driver's would get reimbursed for the cancellation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. .


Umm no you don't. Being under the impression of something is not knowing.
You were under the impression that she was at hey friends grandma's house. The driver was under the impression that they were 18. You see, you both messed up.

What do you think would have happened if the driver denied them the ride? They give up?
Those girls already had a stolen credit card and were on a mission. They would have taken the bus, walked, hitchhiked...
Like I said before, that UBER ride might have been the best thing to happen to them.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Yo...Yasmani - enhance your calm brother. I'm with you on this, but she's only reacting as a mother. I think she gets it now and hopefully will refrain from reporting the driver as the responsible party in this whole mess.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I agree with your message, but you sometimes need to work on your delivery. I have noticed this about you on prior posts. You have a great deal to contribute on this forum, but spin-it with a merit of empathy. Sincerely, constructive criticism


Thanks, I appreciate that and actually do agree. But I just can't help myself sometimes in that moment


----------



## Yasmani (May 6, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> The ONLY reason I didn't know is because for the first time my daughter lied to me . She's never done anything like this before.


I can't believe how much you refuse to take responsibility on your side of this. Denial, denial, denial. The only thing you know is that it's the first time sweet little cupcake has BEEN CAUGHT lying, not that it's the first time she's lied.

What I see is a pair of delinquents lifting credit cards, probably doing drugs and drinking too. Go on, here's where you refuse to accept this possibility too. These two are destined for juvenile detention, and you want to make an Uber driver's life a misery for it and RUIN HIS LIFE for a situation where NOTHING HAPPENED.



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Yo...Yasmani - enhance your calm brother. I'm with you on this, but she's only reacting as a mother. I think she gets it now and hopefully will refrain from reporting the driver as the responsible party in this whole mess.


She is reacting with both eyes closed, and thinks that destroying the life of a low income earning person who was merely incidental in this matter is going to make everything OK, because sweet little Cupcake can do no wrong. We she did wrong, but it's the first time ever, honest !


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Those are great methods, however you still spent all that time traveling to the pax. What about cancellation fee for unaccompanied minors? If Uber really stood by this TOS piece, driver's would get reimbursed for the cancellation.


I agree and it takes up a great deal of my morning time when I could net $50 before 11am if it wasn't for these kids, not to mention being a very uncomfortable situation for both driver/rider. But until OTHER Uber/Lyft drivers stop giving "these kids" rides, I will continue to get pinged. As for Uber standing by its drivers or lack thereof, trust me when I say that change in upper-level management is coming.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This lady really believes that her daughter has never lied to her before, and what's worse probably believes she'll never lie again.


----------



## Yasmani (May 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This lady really believes that her daughter has never lied to her before, and what's worse probably believes she'll never lie again.


Oh yes, sweet little Princess and her friend stole a credit card and went on the lam, but it's the first time anything like this has happened. They are as pure as snow all other times


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're mad at UBER? Seriously? This is why kids are all screwed up.
> Uber did nothing wrong. Your daughter and her friends did. Make them accountable for their actions and stop blaming someone else.
> If their UBER driver had said to no them, they would have hitched a ride with a random guy and you might still be looking for them, with a search party.
> 
> Be grateful for uber


You are always on point around here I swear!
I understand it's frustrating to think she could've gotten hurt, abducted or anything else but this is the childrens doing. and whoever left their credit card arounds fault.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This lady really believes that her daughter has never lied to her before, and what's worse probably believes she'll never lie again.


Right. One could assume her 11 year old daughter is the oldest child she has because it seems this is the first time she has come across this type of situation. I remember sneaking out house at 11 years old with my friends and playing in a river that is known to have claimed lives. When we realized we were not going to make it back home before mom got home, we decided to run away. We were picked up by police two hours later. Thinking back on that, we must have made my mom terrified.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that and actually do agree. But I just can't help myself sometimes in that moment


Again, I agree with your response... by whatever venue, this woman happened on "our" site [kinda curious how she stumbled on uberpeople.net] - she came to vent and looking for help, but more importantly came looking to blame someone other than her daughter or daughter's friend. All postings informing the woman that neither Uber or the driver should be held responsible for her daughter's actions were correct. I can only hope that our responses convinced her not to report the driver for reasons I've already mentioned.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


I don't understand. Did the driver pick them up from the park and bring them home? Or did he or she bring them to the park?



Grahamcracker said:


> This has been an issue with driver's and Uber in the past. I suggest calling a lawyer and file a lawsuit. I have turned down minors before in the past and wrote to Uber about it but all I got was some canned response with no solution except Uber's TOS.
> 
> It goes against Uber driver's cancellation record every time they cancel rides. A part of me feels bad about canceling rides on minors because some of them are just trying to get to school, not cause mischief.


Filing a lawsuit? What are the damages exactly?


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> A gizmo is a watch specific to Verizon, but every major cell company has a version now.
> 
> You can set up a list of 10 numbers that she can call from the watch (or receive calls from them). This trust list can text her, but her ability to text back is limited to canned responses. Most importantly, it has *GPS tracking*. If she is embarrassed to wear it, she can keep it in a purse or jeans pocket.
> 
> It's not just good for stalking. The ability to trace her whereabouts at any time is comforting to me. Also, if I call and she doesn't answer, her watch answers automatically so that I can listen to what's going on around her. One time she accidentally dialled my wife from class and my wife freaked out, so I called her watch, it auto answered, and I was able to reassure my wife that she was safe and sound in the classroom working on parts of speech.


I have a gizmo for my kid as well. It's a little added piece of mind. I recommend this for anyone with kids.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

As a kid, I raised hell. My parents were helecopter parents, but I still managed to pull the wool over their eyes now and then. They are not dummies, my mom has a master's degree and my dad's a former Union man and now casino security manager in Vegas ( since they split.) In end, they can't watch you 24/7. 

I got kicked out of school for 3 days once. ( I thumbtacked pull string fire crackers to the door and the door jam of the teachers lounge.) . I didn't tell my parents. The school sent home a notice for me to have my parents sign before I could return to school. ( I was very skilled at forging my parents signature so.... whatever) Every morning I'd get up and leave for "school" and return at the appropriate time. (Glorious days spent in the video arcade! Only a few kids on the games.) 

I knew that the school mails a secondary letter which usually arrives on the second day. I'd hide in the bushes and wait for the mailman each day. When the letter finally arrived I grabbed it from the mailbox, shoved it into my backpack, and was off to the arcade. 

If Uber was around, I would have caught one, but instead, I hopped the subway or if I didn't have enough on my metro card, I'd snag a ride by skateboarding while hanging onto the back of a bus, until I got caught, then go a block over, and snag another bus or delivery truck. ( This was so common no one but the bus/ truck driver or cops cared back then.)

My favorite thing to do.....go onto the top floor of a high rise parking garage or gain roof access of a ritzy office building, and shoot lit M80's over the jump rail with my Wrist Rocket. Ahhh bottle rockets, big fire crackers, and stink bombs. Good times. I still have my Wrist Rocket. 

Anyways when garbage cans, mailboxs, and outdoor ashtrays suddenly blew up, no one ever suspected me, with my Catholic School Girl outfit, saddle shoes, curly hair in pigtails, and big glossy innocent eyes. BTW I kept my firecrackers, BB gun, and Wrist Rocket in a Tupperware container buried in a secret location in the back yard so my parents wouldn't find my "stash." My mom always blamed my aunt Carol for that missing Tupperware container though...

Should I tell her....?


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

It's not right at all. Parents not knowing who they are with , who is driving and more. I can't believe they can get away with this. I'm going to try and do anything I can do about it.[/QUOTE]

What's not right? Can't believe who is getting away with what?


----------



## Kiwiride (May 21, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> They weren't at my house. The girl who stole her grandmother's credit card is who set everything up. From the mother and grandmother they both apologized to me because I thought my daughter was at the grandmother's house. She didn't know they were supposed to be there. I'm not saying my daughter is totally innocent in this and she is on punishment . The other girl is in worse punishment. My daughter tens to follow and go along with her friends. She even will still be nice to girls who treat her bad. My issue is this uber allowing God knows who picking up underage kids without parental consent, or an adult with them.
> 
> Something needs to be done because these underage kids can get into a lot of bad things , raped, killed, run away, sex traffic and I'm sure more. If the decent drivers and ones who care they could help us parents a lot with this .
> 
> I think and feel that the driver should either A. Contact the parents or B. Say no.


Yeah. But then you have uber on your case cause the parents complained why they didn't get picked up. I think its a lose lose situation or a drivers descretion


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Yasmani said:


> I can't believe how much you refuse to take responsibility on your side of this. Denial, denial, denial. The only thing you know is that it's the first time sweet little cupcake has BEEN CAUGHT lying, not that it's the first time she's lied.
> 
> What I see is a pair of delinquents lifting credit cards, probably doing drugs and drinking too. Go on, here's where you refuse to accept this possibility too. These two are destined for juvenile detention, and you want to make an Uber driver's life a misery for it and RUIN HIS LIFE for a situation where NOTHING HAPPENED.
> 
> She is reacting with both eyes closed, and thinks that destroying the life of a low income earning person who was merely incidental in this matter is going to make everything OK, because sweet little Cupcake can do no wrong. We she did wrong, but it's the first time ever, honest !


Yeah, I get it, but she doesnt. I've read her response posts and she's hellbent on holding someone else accountable other than her daughter or her lack of parental supervision in this regard. As we all know, Travis won't give this a second thought as there are NO damages, only a mother's "what if's". I am however very worried that the driver in question may be deactivated due to her rant. It's not fair.


----------



## Kiwiride (May 21, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> That's a really good question. If you're one of the good guys and want to make sure no harm comes to the kids, do you violate the TOS and get them safely to their destination? Or say sorry, knowing eventually someone will pick them up and hope you don't find out on the nightly news that something unthinkable happened to them.


Yeah that's right


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Uber will do nothing about this situation. They are too greedy for revenue to be willing to take the steps necessary to eliminate children from their app and this platform. If you want to make a difference, go and petition your governor, congressmen and local politicians to enact laws similar to California where it is illegal to pick up a minor. As you can see, most drivers on this platform have no desire to put themselves at risk by transporting children.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kiwiride said:


> Yeah that's right


Well, if you guys live in a state where it's against Uber's policy, and some idiot rear ends you and injures or kills the kid, you could find yourself with some serious explaining to do to your auto insurance, law enforcement, and the kid's parents lawyer.


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

fyi i once drove up to a house and two underage grils ran out tried to jump in my car. i locked the doors and said no and left. two hours later i get a ping down the street from them and its their father wanting to kick my ass since i refused to drive his underage daughters.. i just said to him i dont feel like going to jail today for kicking his ass


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

wtf? You can't keep track of your kids, and you are looking to get am uber driver fired for taking a fare? GTFO.

edit: I think so lowly of pax nowadays, that I half suspect she is just trying to get some free fares.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

For all of you attacking this mom:
You were teenagers once, remember?
Did you try to create your own autonomy? Make your own choices? Rebel for the sake of rebelling?
How many times did you tell your parents one thing and do another?

I did. We all did . It's how we learn to stand on our own two feet. It's part of growing up.

This mom is on a driver's forum to try to figure out how to keep this from happening again. She knows that kids will be kids - The more you tell them NOT to do something, the more they're going to want to do it.

I give her credit for finding a creative solution.

Most of us hate picking up minors, this parent hates it too. SHE'S AN ALLY! Stop attacking her and let's figure out a way for us to _work together _and fight to keep minors off of the platform.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Spinn said:


> For all of you attacking this mom:
> You were teenagers once, remember?
> Did you try to create your own autonomy? Make your own choices? Rebel for the sake of rebelling?
> How many times did you tell your parents one thing and do another?
> ...


No she isn't. She's here trying to figure out how to punish the driver.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Lots of people order cars for their children, spouse or friend and most drivers have to take them anyways. By that I mean the passengers usually throw a hissy fit and will be like what's the big deal, etc etc

So I wouldn't be so quick to say that the driver should know better.

I would instead contact the friend's mom/guardian and let them know what happened. Your expectations. And if they can't abide by it then don't let your daughter hang out with her friend alone. Meaning if you're not there, they don't get to hang, period.

You're right, as a parent it can be very scary but that's why most would proactively think about ways that their kids would try to deceive them and how they as parents, can counter that for the kid's own safety...as they're just kids, and still learning. That's your job as a parent, to parent.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Soon to be Nationwide if they like the results in the test markets in these 3 cities/states.


"If they like the results."

LOL.

More Safe Rider Fees = They will like the results.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Why don't u take ur anger and scold ur kid? The blame is not on the driver.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Spinn said:


> For all of you attacking this mom:
> You were teenagers once, remember?
> Did you try to create your own autonomy? Make your own choices? Rebel for the sake of rebelling?
> How many times did you tell your parents one thing and do another?
> ...


That lady is not my ally.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Take responsibility for your offspring and quit trying to blame someone cause you can't keep track of your kids. Uber or bicycle, kids have been lying to their parents since the beginning. Now you want to blame a driver for making a dollar?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Only one correction. you stated that this was the first time she has ever done anything like this, it would be more accurate to say that this is the first time you have ever caught her doing something like this.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Don't blame the driver! Uber is rolling out UberTeen in 4 pilot cities, their account is linked to their parents and drivers have no access to info on whether your precious snowflake, is scamming the system or a legit rider.As long as the little scammer darling knows Mamau's name she's good as far as Uber is concerned. If the driver insists on ID he could could be labeled a stalking pervert creeper. or an SS Nazi and have his rating trashed. Drivers are having to pay for In car cams, at their own expense mind you, to protect them selves from false accusations, all for an average 8 dollar OR LESS ride.



Lissetti said:


> BTW Uber is now allowing minors as young as 13 to ride unaccompanied by an adult. This is already in effect in Seattle and a few other states so far. The kiddies can now hail their own Uber's. We drivers hate it as much as you would. I don't know if I could tell an 11 yr old from a 13 yr old. I don't know how many Uber drivers will inadvertantly assist teens in running away or assist in child trafficking. When you finally do get through to Uber, please let Travis know he's off his rocker with this new minor rider platform. We drivers apparently have no voice in this matter. We have been given the opportunity to opt out of transporting minors, which I have done so, yet I still get rider requests daily that I find out upon arrival, it's just a kid.


Uber is making opting out impossible or as difficult as possible.



Lissetti said:


> The way it works is, the kiddies have their own plan based off the parents account. The kids can call an Uber and ride to their destination. The parents can watch the car move on the app to see where it is at all times and if it stops for too long. (God help the Uber drivers who get delayed for any reason in traffic, now suddenly the parents will be screaming Pedophile!) But what if the kiddies get someone else's credit card like posted above. Now no adult is watching the progress of the car.
> 
> We up in Seattle.....well sure many drivers can and do refuse minors, but the kiddies scream to Mommy and Daddy, and they scream to Uber, and we drivers get to argue with Uber support for 50 messages back and forth. Seattle and I think Colorado and Pittsburgh has it too. It's a "legitimate" platform put in place by Uber. Soon to be Nationwide if they like the results in the test markets in these 3 cities/states.
> 
> Another concern is some low life kiddie lovers deliberately signing up for Uber just for this "advantage." Doesn't Travis have enough Lawsuits yet??


Just use the GacyCab APP.



taisenrice76 said:


> I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. I have the numbers to each parent of my kids friends so don't dare judge me as a mom who cares. I make my kids come home to check in within certain times. You don't know me so seriously, if you want to be an ass do it elsewhere because unlike a lot of other parents I'm a damn good mom and I do my best to know everything. Whee they are , who with, check in times and more.


Face it, your daughters friend is a scamming fraudster, your daughter will be judged by the company she keeps. Do you really think she was completely in the dark as to what was going on. If so, odds are you are being played. Count your blessings and move on, unless you have got 200 an hour for a half assed lawyer. Then get in line, odds are you will get very little sympathy on this forum.



R James said:


> A couple weeks ago I had a parent ping me for her daughter - I didn't quite figure it out that the passenger was a kdi until the daughter was in the car and the mom was waving from the door of their house - and I didn't see her that well and figured that she was a high-schooler, until I got to the address 15 miles away and it was a private junior high school. And I'm not even sure what the rules are here in Seattle, but I made a mental note not to pick up that person again - PLUS the woman put in an address that didn't exist (like really lady you're going to have me drive your kid to school but you don't trust me with your REAL address) so I ended up driving up and down the block several times until they came out.


I call it address spoofing, I've caught passengers using addresses two houses down, I think they're worried that they'll get burglerized after I drop them at the Airport.



PrestonT said:


> BTW, If you are unable to keep track of your daughter's whereabouts, I would suggest investing in a Gizmo for her to wear.


You can Spy Trak her I Phone using Godview. Ask you friends at the Mall phone store how to do it.



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> LOL... I recall my mom ordering LA taxicabs to sometimes take me to my tap dance lessons or the neighborhood Tepi Club or 1-2 family get-togethers when she couldn't be present because she had to work two jobs waiting tables to support 4 kids on her own. I thought it was fun taking taxicabs and no one ever gave it a second thought. I made it from point A to B without any problems. Today, my mom, who ended up becoming a doctor by the way [very proud of her lol] would have considered Uber/Lyft a godsend.
> 
> I agree with you on this - it's difficult to tell a child's age these days. I am 50 now, but looked 15 long into my 20's and was carded for cigs and beer into my 40's. These days, parents allow kids, primarily girls, to dress older than [their] years.


I bought Beer and Cig's in Ca, when I was 17. their is more enforcement now, it was just like the scene in "Dazed and Confused" lol.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


You must be a liberal who voted for Hillary Clinton. 
People like you BLAME EVERYTHING ON SOMETHING, but the real issue here is YOU. You don't let your 11 years old child out of your sight if you do care about her. Instead, you let your underage child run wild, cause the Uber driver trouble by riding with her friend who stole a credit card. What would you expect the Uber drive to do? cancel the ride AFTER he spent time and money to get there? so he'd lose money and his cancel rate would take a hit for your negligent ?

IT IS YOUR FAULT for not educating your child enough, you have no right to be mad at no one, but this society has the right to be mad at you for producing offspring but don't know how to take proper care of your offspring. Try to blame YOURSELF sometimes, this society doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't have an email. At least I haven't been able to find one.
> 
> Thank you. If I can get a hold of a live person there I definitely will be going off. My daughter doesn't look older then her age except she is tall for her age.
> 
> It's not right at all. Parents not knowing who they are with , who is driving and more. I can't believe they can get away with this. I'm going to try and do anything I can do about it.


So you want to punish the driver for your daughter's actions?


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Another b.s that ticks my mind is " none of us knew where the girls were" . 
So you don't know your child's phone number? if your child doesn't have one, her friend must have a ''smartphone" which she used to order Uber (as you stated), and don't tell us you don't know nothing about the child that you let YOUR child hang out with. 

I call this story b.s, UP made it up to get replies. Or else this mom is as said in my previous reply.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> The ONLY reason I didn't know is because for the first time my daughter lied to me . She's never done anything like this before. The friends mother came to talk to me. She felt bad and her daughter is in serious trouble and my daughter is being punished as well. ONE time dies not make me a bad mother. I'm always keeping tabs on my kids. I might be over protective but it's better than bit caring at all.
> 
> It was her friends idea not my daughter's and my daughter is not totally innocent in this and I know that . Stop bashing me as a bad mom because I am always doing everything I can to make sure my kids are safe. Her friend admitted that it was her idea and she is the one who talked my daughter into it.


Boys will talking your daughter into stuff. Maybe the creepy 40 year old guy down the street.



KellyC said:


> I don't understand. Did the driver pick them up from the park and bring them home? Or did he or she bring them to the park?
> 
> Filing a lawsuit? What are the damages exactly?


The driver got paid$0.49/male. No tip


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> As a kid, I raised hell. My parents were helecopter parents, but I still managed to pull the wool over their eyes now and then. They are not dummies, my mom has a master's degree and my dad's a former Union man and now casino security manager in Vegas ( since they split.) In end, they can't watch you 24/7.
> 
> I got kicked out of school for 3 days once. ( I thumbtacked pull string fire crackers to the door and the door jam of the teachers lounge.) . I didn't tell my parents. The school sent home a notice for me to have my parents sign before I could return to school. ( I was very skilled at forging my parents signature so.... whatever) Every morning I'd get up and leave for "school" and return at the appropriate time. (Glorious days spent in the video arcade! Only a few kids on the games.)
> 
> ...


My dad took us all to TJ mexico in 68.6 people in Ford Truck Camper for 3000 miles. The trip from hell, Seattle to Mexico and back in 1 week Disneyland, Knots Berry Farm, Sea World and downtown Tijuana, woo hoo!, Then the long trip North back home. My brothers didn't hide their M 80's and Customs took them. I had watched Dragnet and Adam 12 so I stashed mine in a light fixture. I put one in the center of a rolled up Sunday times and lit it on fire on Perkins Way NE at two am. Hot rods were known to approach at that hour, and sure enough by the time the Times was blazing a car with loud exhaust came hauling ass up the street. It exploded and all that was left were ashes, which he couldn't see in the dark. When the PNW Bell man installed our 4 new touch tone trim line phones, we stole 3 boxes of phone line wire and hooked our own extension to the box, then connected it to our camp down the embankment. We would prank call people at the same # 3 times, Hello is Joe there, on the 4th call we would say, Hello this is Joe, do you have any messages for me?

k


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This driver wasn't exactly blameless, neither was every other driver that picked up children against TOS.

If drivers didn't pick up underage passengers, they would stop requesting rides.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Uber needs to stop sending minors to the driver's. But Travis does not know how to throw a life preserver our way, ask his mom


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


I completely understand your concern as an active Mother. It does seem like the Driver made a mistake as well as your daughter making a bad choice. "Pick your friends carefully" is what my Father wrote in a letter to me. If I would have followed his wise advice, I would have had a lot less problems in my life. This incident might just be a great learning tool if your young daughter learns from it.

I see you live in Bel Air. I used to live in West Hollywood and friends with Mo Austin's son Ken. Tell Mo I send my regards if you know him. He lives in Bel Air . His son passed away and is one of the few that I truly miss.



taisenrice76 said:


> I always know where and who my kids are with . This is a first for my daughter and we know from her grandmother and her own mom this is not their daughter/granddaughters first time doing this. My daughter even stays and is polite to girls who have been mean to her . My husband and I do everything we can to keep them safe. They are not allowed to even go to a new friends house until we meet the parents or parent and exchange phone numbers.
> 
> What is gizmo? My daughter is tall for her age but nothing else. It was daylight at a park after her friend stole her grandmother's credit card credit card. My issue is that uber shouldn't be allowed to do this without consent or supervision.


What is Gizmo? Google is your friend. Gizmo sounds like a great idea to me just as a locator tool. If your daughter has an i phone, you can also track the phone too with an App. Google is your friend!! : )

You are correct: that uber shouldn't be allowed to do this without consent or supervision.


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

if you want me to do your job i will carry paddle with me for the kids that request me.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> As a kid, I raised hell. My parents were helecopter parents, but I still managed to pull the wool over their eyes now and then. They are not dummies, my mom has a master's degree and my dad's a former Union man and now casino security manager in Vegas ( since they split.) In end, they can't watch you 24/7.
> 
> I got kicked out of school for 3 days once. ( I thumbtacked pull string fire crackers to the door and the door jam of the teachers lounge.) . I didn't tell my parents. The school sent home a notice for me to have my parents sign before I could return to school. ( I was very skilled at forging my parents signature so.... whatever) Every morning I'd get up and leave for "school" and return at the appropriate time. (Glorious days spent in the video arcade! Only a few kids on the games.)
> 
> ...


Tell her. She might laugh now. You sound like you were a troubled teen age boy, not a Catholic girl!! Wow! We did stuff like that


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

If there's grass on the infield play ball!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Hrmmm.... some other poor Uber driver made the mistake of picking up someone's little princess this week. He got hacked to death with a machete.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Dec 22, 2015)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Does anyone else find this post to be very similar as others in the past? A concerned parent about an Uber driver picking their precious child up? I have seen at least 2 others on this forum that are very similar.

I smell a troll.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

BillyTheKidd said:


> Does anyone else find this post to be very similar as others in the past? A concerned parent about an Uber driver picking their precious child up? I have seen at least 2 others on this forum that are very similar.
> 
> I smell a troll.


I hope this is someone from Uber writing this. I hope they are reading how dangerous it is to ask us drivers to pick up minors.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Flacco said:


> Tell her. She might laugh now. You sound like you were a troubled teen age boy, not a Catholic girl!! Wow! We did stuff like that


LMAO. I was an only child, and a tomboy. I ran with a group of boys. We always got into trouble, which is why I got sent to Catholic School (well technically I got expelled from my entire public school district because I chained and padlocked both the school main doors shut and then pulled the fire alarm.) Yeah.....so then 6th grade, it was off to Catholic School, (and some court ordered community service.) Don't ask me why I did it. To this day I don't know why. I just happened to find 2 old padlocks that I had lost the keys to, and that's the first thing I thought to do with them.

Everytime I got caught doing something as a kid, I ALWAYS told my parents that it one of the older boys ideas. My parents were convinced, that these boys were the ones who were corrupting me because that's what I always told them, plus I always gave my parents the glossy big innocent eyes. Truth is.....even though I was the youngest of our group, I was the Mastermind. I thought of the padlocks, but the oldest boy who was with me when I did it, took most of the heat. I was 10. The other boys ages were 11 to 16. C'mon, of course everyone believed the 16 yr old influenced us. I had my parents believing I was just a follower.

Hear that OP?? When......that's WHEN I got caught, I played Innocent Angel. I got caught shoplifting when I was 12. Swore it was my first time! I'd actually been doing for about 6 months.

Anyways I maintained my friendship with all the boys growing up until eventually one by one, they either got locked up, got forced to join military academies, or got killed. One got killed Subway surfing. Anyways I myself went and got my enhanced CDL-A with hazmat/ tankers, which has to be cleared by Homeland Security and TSA. Who would have thought I would be able to get and maintain to this day, those clearances.

Now I'm a college student, getting my BS in Computer Science. My parents are proud, but they both have a full head of premature white hair. BTW I told my mom about the Tupperware. She's not amused. She says that was a good container and they don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Stop sending Uber drivers out to pick up minors and put a life preserver on your boat


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Those are great methods, however you still spent all that time traveling to the pax. What about cancellation fee for unaccompanied minors? If Uber really stood by this TOS piece, driver's would get reimbursed for the cancellation.


What about a "cancel no show" because the requester is not present?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TomP said:


> What about a "cancel no show" because the requester is not present?


In Seattle "Ashley" is present because 13 yr olds can order their own Ubers. So if "Ashley" is standing on the curb with her backpack and her smartphone, she is present.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

TomP said:


> What about a "cancel no show" because the requester is not present?


I already do this. The issue is that minors can easily sign up, then it's another process to report them. If it were an option within the app, more driver's would use it and minimize minors using it against the TOS.

I believe Uber should be required to have a rideshare 101course for it's new driver's or a test with the local laws and TOS implemented.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


How much for your daughters? The little one? How much for your children sell me your children!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ugh yeah.... Sooo dangerous, to be in a GPS tracked vehicle.... As opposed to LEAVING THEM THERE.

Next time watch your kids with your own 2 eyes.

And blame them for running off and stealing your stuff.

Facepalm.



taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


If you can't control your kid, put a leash on it. Or a lojack.

Or hire a dominatrix to punish you for being a bad mommy....


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Dash cam... I'm find with kids. Parents have been dumping their children taxis for years. Premier snow different than the 11 year old riding around the subway in New York City. The 18 year old with an account that you are the billing issue Uber. Minors aren't supposed to have credit card in there name.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

This is a really tough decision for the driver. Do I simply apply the rules and leave the child on the side of the road (God knows what is going to happen to them) OR do I take them safely to their destination? 

It's a dilemma inside an enigma.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

taisenrice76 said:


> I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. I have the numbers to each parent of my kids friends so don't dare judge me as a mom who cares. I make my kids come home to check in within certain times. You don't know me so seriously, if you want to be an ass do it elsewhere because unlike a lot of other parents I'm a damn good mom and I do my best to know everything. Whee they are , who with, check in times and more.


Why don't you give your daughter a CELL PHONE so you can contact her away from home. It's ludicrous for you to blame an UBER driver for this. This is YOUR RESPONSIBLITY as MOM. Take some accountability for crissakes. The driver did his job and now you want to jeopardize his livlihood because your daughter doesn't care to listen to your? The negligence in on YOU.

BONG!!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


 Talk to your daughter, she's the one you should be mad at. The driver may have not known he can not drive anyone under 18. Uber does not tell the driver this, they have to figure it out on their own.

If you are a good parent tell you daughter to not be friends with thieves.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

taisenrice76 said:


> I was under the impression that she was at her friends grandmother's house first off. Secondly, I ALWAYS know where my kids are and make sure that is where they are. I have the numbers to each parent of my kids friends so don't dare judge me as a mom who cares. I make my kids come home to check in within certain times. You don't know me so seriously, if you want to be an ass do it elsewhere because unlike a lot of other parents I'm a damn good mom and I do my best to know everything. Whee they are , who with, check in times and more.


A "damn good mom" according to who? Get over yourself. Invest in a CELL PHONE for your kid, that's the easiest solution. Going after the driver AFTER the fact is pathetic and the lack of responsibility on your part obviously has rubbed off on your daughter. Apple doesn't fall too far from the tree. Parents like you only learn AFTER an incident, because you are TOO DENSE and narcissistic patting yourself on the back telling yourself you're a good parent.

As a parent, our job to PREPARE OUR KIDS not shelter them, which is probably why she is hanging with this rotten apple friend of hers. Get her a CELL PHONE, cheapo.

While your at it, why don't you blame the grandmother too? It was HER house they were at, right? You are some piece of work. Believe it or not, we DO KNOW a lot about you from your writing and it's painfully clear you are a control freak with your kid but too cheap to buy her a CELL PHONE and too quick to BLAME EVERYONE else, except the one responsible... that is YOU. Why do you let her hang out with a rotten kid with a clueless grandmother who apparently can't supervise two minors? HOW THE HELL DID THE GRANDMOTHER NOT KNOW WHERE THE KIDS WERE??? Are you kidding me????

Don't you vet out your kid's friends parents BEFORE letting her over there? Any decent parent WOULD not put their kid in danger being surrounded by such irresponsible people. Everything points to YOU. Learn from this.

What you SHOULD BE DOING is THANKING THE UBER DRIVER for delivering the two 11-year olds home SAFELY. You want to talk about "WHAT IFS"?? There are a LOT of creeps and sexual predators that hang out at PARKS... to think of two 11-year old girls ALONE in the park by themselves... gives me the shudders. YOU NEED TO BE THANKING the driver, not berrating him. What if he left them STRANDED in the park (as you apparently wanted) alone at night time.... and something bad truly happened? Who would you blame for that???Have some FORESIGHT and quit shifting the blame onto others. Get her a cellphone, never let her hang out again with that rotten kid and tell her to call you ANY TIME she leaves the premises of whoever's house again. Personally, I would be livid at the grandmother for her lack of supervision first and foremost.

BONG!!!!

BONG!!!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Spursman said:


> This is a really tough decision for the driver. Do I simply apply the rules and leave the child on the side of the road (God knows what is going to happen to them) OR do I take them safely to their destination?
> 
> It's a dilemma inside an enigma.


My 2 cents: Do the right thing and get the passenger safely to destination.

I know some will disagree. That's fine. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Dec 22, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I hope this is someone from Uber writing this. I hope they are reading how dangerous it is to ask us drivers to pick up minors.


Nope not from Uber. But if you do a simple search on the forum you will see similar posts by a "concerned parent". It's complete B.S.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

go to TV and Media ! also it's good case you sue Uber ! for $250 million ! they kidnaped your 11 years old ! No jock that may happen to other family the driver is clue less dont so driver but sue the Company ! you need good lawyer ! you wining make sure you sue for 250 mil so you get stelemnt for 100 miles make sure you take your kids to doctor for full check up maybe they got hurt or had some things bad with uber driver now they don't tell you ! uber is dengors ! there is 1 million illgal On my way! gor at drive for uber cash ! yesturday picked up guy he said he has 7 car registered for uber all his relative friends driver they from china ! they all look like they even not have legal driver licnes ! make sure you go to call police sue uber they can't drive kids ! it's not good ! glad your kids safe back home ! make sure you sue uber please call TV and radio local and CnN make news uber pay you will i know lady she got 2 million she went local news same story !


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> So it's Uber's fault that you don't know where your 11 YEAR OLD is?


Like mother like daughter, entitled to the point of .. figures being from Bel Air


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Just call Saul


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Looks like you need to have a sit down with your 11 year old and express to her that this is unacceptable behavior.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Toonces-the-cat said:


> Looks like you need to have a sit down with your 11 year old and express to her that this is unacceptable behavior.


The solution is to take away her smart phone and replace it with...

http://www.target.com/p/fisher-pric...1jljIDDecfvID4d-_2QaQxoCrgXw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds










Until she learns how not to be an idiot,

Don't worry, once you take away her phone her idiot friends won't be able to contact her,


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Don't worry, once you take away her phone her idiot friends won't be able to contact her,


Assuming she's right about who the idiot is. 
When I was about 14 or 15 i was getting into a lot of trouble with my cousin and another friend. Those two were the ones with the ideas about breaking windows, stealing bikes, or whatever we did. 
Both their moms, like this one, didn't hold them accountable. They blamed me since I was a year older. We weren't allowed to hang out any more. 
Both ended up in gangs. 
My cousin is now dead and the other friend has been in prison since he was about 19. That's almost 20 years ago and he's never getting out. 
But according to their mommies, it wasn't them. everytime we got in trouble my parents and me were the ones getting yelled at. Not them.

OP got one thing right, she needs help.


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

taisenrice76 said:


> I don't know what I can do , or how to contact uber. My underage daughter with her friend, both age 11 got picked up at a park just this last Sunday. Now , my daughter didn't know that her friend stole her grandmother's credit card. There was no parental consent, no adult there, yet this uber driver took them anyway. Nobody knew until after the girls got home. I can't find a way to contact a live person at uber or know what to do . My daughter and her friend could have seriously gotten hurt or worse. Can anyone help me please because I am so angry that the driver went ahead with this and none of us knew where the girls were , and as a parent, I'm sure a lot if you can understand those feelings of being terrified and thinking the worst . Any information would be greatly appreciated. This is absolutely unsafe and dangerous for underage children. I'm a very protective mom and I was under the impression that my daughter was with her friend at her grandmother's. I would truly appreciate any help on this. Thank you.


Perhaps your daughter should've known better. She is the cause of your alarm not the Uber driver!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 22, 2017)

I haven't read the entire thread yet, but just a thought for drivers not in the test cities:

When you go to the pickup and it is a minor, text the account holder (parent/guardian) the following message:

It is illegal for Uber/Lyft drivers to accept unaccompanied minors. I will be contacting Lyft/Uber to have them send your information to Child Protective Services, since you seem ok with endangering your child.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> go to TV and Media ! also it's good case you sue Uber ! for $250 million ! they kidnaped your 11 years old ! No jock that may happen to other family the driver is clue less dont so driver but sue the Company ! you need good lawyer ! you wining make sure you sue for 250 mil so you get stelemnt for 100 miles make sure you take your kids to doctor for full check up maybe they got hurt or had some things bad with uber driver now they don't tell you ! uber is dengors ! there is 1 million illgal On my way! gor at drive for uber cash ! yesturday picked up guy he said he has 7 car registered for uber all his relative friends driver they from china ! they all look like they even not have legal driver licnes ! make sure you go to call police sue uber they can't drive kids ! it's not good ! glad your kids safe back home ! make sure you sue uber please call TV and radio local and CnN make news uber pay you will i know lady she got 2 million she went local news same story !


Oh, The Donald...Isn't this really you posting on UP.net?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jaden said:


> I haven't read the entire thread yet, but just a thought for drivers not in the test cities:
> 
> When you go to the pickup and it is a minor, text the account holder (parent/guardian) the following message:
> 
> It is illegal for Uber/Lyft drivers to accept unaccompanied minors. I will be contacting Lyft/Uber to have them send your information to Child Protective Services, since you seem ok with endangering your child.


I'm not sure that's necessary. I text the pax account to have the account holder confirm that the pax is over 18.


----------

